# Ben?



## amber (Mar 27, 2007)

I think this is who I should ask?  It was mentioned that we should use the "contact us" option.  That option does not work.  So in leu of that option, I guess the next best option is to come here to ask questions?

Thanks in advance for any help you offer.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 27, 2007)

I just tried to use the Contact Us link and it works for me.  What happens when you click it amber?


----------



## amber (Mar 27, 2007)

It brought up an error page all day.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 27, 2007)

It might have just been a server issue today, don't know.  I take it it's working now?

I take it there was a specific reason you were trying to use that link today - please feel free, if that happens again, to contact an administrator and we'll get a message off to Andy R or Ben, or the best person that can address your issue.


----------

